

Catching Up is Irrelevant - jlrubin
https://medium.com/@kt_seagull/catching-up-is-irrelevant-dd015da8e79c

======
danielfriedman
Katie was like all of us at one time. She sucked at something. People are
often too afraid to admit it or persevere past the suckiness. But Katie did.
And she's in inspiration to me.

